# Revv G4 Distortion pedal



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2018)

Supposed to be an even meaner pedal than the G3, according to the bearded one. Based on the red channel of the Generator 120. If the G3 was a Soldano, this is an Uberschall.


----------



## gunch (Dec 21, 2018)

his intro only got MORE annoying


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 21, 2018)

I doubt it's meaner than the g3. some of the demos of that were fuckin gnarly. 
Anyways Fluff's demos are so meh for me. His demos always sound kind of muffled and muddy compared to ola's.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I doubt it's meaner than the g3. some of the demos of that were fuckin gnarly.
> Anyways Fluff's demos are so meh for me. His demos always sound kind of muffled and muddy compared to ola's.



People say all Ola’s demos sound the same but, i feel that actually applies more to fluff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I doubt it's meaner than the g3. some of the demos of that were fuckin gnarly.
> Anyways Fluff's demos are so meh for me. His demos always sound kind of muffled and muddy compared to ola's.





kindsage said:


> People say all Ola’s demos sound the same but, i feel that actually applies more to fluff



I have to agree. I picked his video because it was the first on shown.


----------



## budda (Dec 21, 2018)

Both guys probably sound like themselves.

While I personally am not the target market for Revv stuff, it's cool to see a following building behind a Canadian company again.

I think the average SSO member from the US isn't aware of vintage traynor amps. That's better for us Canucks . But I digress.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 21, 2018)

Fluff is clearly taking cues from the Ola and Jared Dines comedic video playbook and it’s not working for him because it’s already been done.

Yea and his videos are major meh in the grand scheme of em. Plus he always looks like Al from home improvement trying to b cool and play sludge rock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2018)

Fluff aside, Revv really needs to make a 3 - 4 channel preamp pedal using the G-series tech. Would be killer.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 21, 2018)

But I really like that surf green hyperion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2018)

The906 said:


> But I really like that surf green hyperion.



The Hyperion is killer at least. Dude has great taste in gear.


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 21, 2018)

budda said:


> Both guys probably sound like themselves.
> 
> While I personally am not the target market for Revv stuff, it's cool to see a following building behind a Canadian company again.
> 
> I think the average SSO member from the US isn't aware of vintage traynor amps. That's better for us Canucks . But I digress.



While I'd love to buy Canadian made stuff, (Yorkville/Traynor aside) a lot of of them tend to be pretty expensive. (ie: Revv, Empress, Diamond).


----------



## budda (Dec 21, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> While I'd love to buy Canadian made stuff, (Yorkville/Traynor aside) a lot of of them tend to be pretty expensive. (ie: Revv, Empress, Diamond).



Water is wet .

You mentioned 3 higher end companies. What do other small builders cost? Eqd pedals? 

No one ever mentions phaez amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2018)

budda said:


> No one ever mentions phaez amps.



Unless you were on Mylespaul.com.


----------



## budda (Dec 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unless you were on Mylespaul.com.



Oddly I have pretty much never been there. I found out about them via my canadian forum.

Same with Brian Monty.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 21, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Plus he always looks like *Al* *from* *home* *improvement* trying to b cool and play sludge rock.



 Oh my God.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 22, 2018)

Cant wait to try out the g4. Certainly wont help my GAS for the generator 120 though lol


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 22, 2018)

budda said:


> Water is wet .
> 
> You mentioned 3 higher end companies. What do other small builders cost? Eqd pedals?
> 
> No one ever mentions phaez amps.



I didn't know that Diamond was specifically "high end", I just thought that since they are relatively small (compared to most pedal makers), they just have to charge more.

I know Airis pedals are pretty reasonably priced and I'm sure there are a lot that I don't even know of. I was kinda just basing it on the ones that I know for sure are Canadian.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 22, 2018)

the only plus side to this, is that hopefully people will dump their g3 pedals for cheap. I want to compare one to my megalith delta.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 22, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only plus side to this, is that hopefully people will dump their g3 pedals for cheap. I want to compare one to my megalith delta.



This would make no sense since the G3 is based off the purple channel and the G4 is the red channel. It’s analogy would be the Bogner ecstasy blue and red pedals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 23, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> This would make no sense since the G3 is based off the purple channel and the G4 is the red channel. It’s analogy would be the Bogner ecstasy blue and red pedals.


most people barring pedalwhores aren't going to have multiple dirt pedals when one will suffice. a lot of people are probably going to sell the g3 and buy the g4, or at least that's my hope


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 24, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> most people barring pedalwhores aren't going to have multiple dirt pedals when one will suffice. a lot of people are probably going to sell the g3 and buy the g4, or at least that's my hope



I’m rooting for ya buddy! The purple channel is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 24, 2018)

Ola posted his review of it and really seems to like it even more than the G3.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2018)

budda said:


> While I personally am not the target market for Revv stuff, it's cool to see a following building behind a Canadian company again.


Plus they're from Winnipeg, the coldest and most evil of Canadian cities.


----------



## budda (Dec 24, 2018)

Xaios said:


> Plus they're from Winnipeg, the coldest and most evil of Canadian cities.



Remember that time a gameshow contestant won a trip there, in winter? 

It's definitely cold, not sure about evil. I think that's reserved for Ottawa and Toronto


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 24, 2018)

budda said:


> Remember that time a gameshow contestant won a trip there, in winter?
> 
> It's definitely cold, not sure about evil. I think that's reserved for Ottawa and Toronto



Not for nothin' but Saint John (NB) is more or less of a dump as well. I wouldn't call it evil but since the town is basically an Irving refinery, I wouldn't put it on the top of my places to live (or really even visit for that matter).


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2018)

budda said:


> It's definitely cold, not sure about evil. I think that's reserved for Ottawa and Toronto


Since 1981, Winnipeg has been the "Murder Capital" of Canada 20 times, more than half the years counted. Also, from 2009 to 2016, it had the highest violent crime severity index of any city in Canada 7 out of 8 years, and was 3rd in the year that it wasn't the highest.

Just sayin, if it sounds like a place that would probably inspire output from Varg Vikernes (made all the more likely by all the racial tension that exists in western Canada), it's probably an evil city.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Dec 24, 2018)

To my ears the G3 sounds like it doesn't even really need a boost. Already has a tighter focused upper mid where the G4 is more thick in the lower mids. Sounds like the G4 would work well with a boost where the G3 vids I have heard with boost sound a little on the thin side. The G3 still sounds more like my kind of flavor though.


----------



## budda (Dec 24, 2018)

Xaios said:


> Since 1981, Winnipeg has been the "Murder Capital" of Canada 20 times, more than half the years counted. Also, from 2009 to 2016, it had the highest violent crime severity index of any city in Canada 7 out of 8 years, and was 3rd in the year that it wasn't the highest.
> 
> Just sayin, if it sounds like a place that would probably inspire output from Varg Vikernes (made all the more likely by all the racial tension that exists in western Canada), it's probably an evil city.



Yes but the politicians are in Ottawa.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 21, 2019)

I got the G4 not too long ago and fell in love with it right away. Figured I would do a review of it. Like lots of people are saying, it is a lot thicker and fatter than the G3 and has a lot less mids. Will be doing a proper G3 vs G4 video once I get back from namm.


----------



## Gmork (Jan 24, 2019)

budda said:


> Remember that time a gameshow contestant won a trip there, in winter?
> 
> It's definitely cold, not sure about evil. I think that's reserved for Ottawa and Toronto


Winnepeg has the highest crime/murder rate in canada believe, at least crime.... So THATS pretty evil!


----------



## budda (Jan 25, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Winnepeg has the highest crime/murder rate in canada believe, at least crime.... So THATS pretty evil!



Violent crime or white collar crime? 

I've only been there once, and thankfully it was in summer.


----------



## Gmork (Jan 25, 2019)

Woops


----------



## 7 Stringer (Feb 2, 2019)

Canadian amp builder James Peters has crazy good amps. I have both a Revv Generator and a Peters 3 channel. Both crazy well built and sound just spectacular.

Love my G3 also a lot for my grab and go board, will pick up a 4 to add anothrr channel to it. Will be killer.


----------

